# Eurostar to the rescue



## jamesontheroad (Aug 11, 2006)

Hopefully this situation will introduce thousands of new customers to our high speed rail link... Eurostar already has number one market share on these routes: 68% for London-Paris and 63% for London-Brussels, as of November 2004.



> *Air travellers head for Eurostar*Friday, 11 August 2006, 12:10 GMT
> 
> Source: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/london/4783293.stm
> 
> ...


----------

